
Bitcoin price is crashing - Wronskia
https://www.cnbc.com/quotes/?symbol=BTC=
======
JonnyNova
Not just bitcoin, its all going down. Total crypto market cap has dropped from
$650B yesterday to $477B now and dropping still.

~~~
Nuzzerino
Most of the altcoin market caps you'll see are calculated by their exchange
rate to BTC, which is then converted to USD based on the BTC/USD exchange
rate.

------
TeeWEE
Just as how bitcoin grew (network effects), it will crash just as hard
(network effects). I sold it all, yesterday :-) I think it will stabilize
around some point and then grow again. I'm waiting until it stabilizes.

~~~
unitboolean
Yeah, was a good point for selling. I suggest the price will continue to drop.

------
ckastner
Note that, with the BTC/USD seeming to have stabilized at around 13,000 for
the moment, for everyone that got in by Dec. 6 (two weeks ago), this is still
a win.

As long as there are still that many winners, I don't think the number of
losers (ie, people that got in during the past two weeks) are sufficient to
panic those winners.

To really trigger a fire sale, I believe you'd need a larger number of losers.

~~~
ckastner
OK, it's _rapidly_ falling now. Perhaps we get to see a fire sale today, after
all!

------
Tepix
Whee, the fifth crash this year. That was a rather short one.

~~~
Tepix
Oh, it wasn't over yet. 11 days of gains lost...

------
throwwit
All the more reason to do your christmas shopping early. Lol. I take the total
crypto market cap more seriously though.

------
cousin_it
ETH is crashing too.

~~~
Nuzzerino
I haven't even received my ETH from coinbase yet and it's still worth about
25% more than I paid for it. I wouldn't call that a crash.

